# Download einer Zip Datei



## Uffi (20. Dezember 2003)

hi leute,
ich versuche eine Zipdatei auf meine Page zu Downloaden.
Der machts aber nicht er öffnetse nur downloadet aber nicht
Hier der Code:

<td><center><a href="..\Dateien\Dateien.zip"><img src="..\Bilder\Hochdrim.gif" width="50" height="50" border="0"></a></center></td>


Danke


----------



## Fey (20. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

also der Code stimmt. Und öffnen tut er sie? Dann kann die Schreibweise auch nicht falsch sein.

Hast du vielleicht zufällig bei dir auf'm Rechner mal die Einstellung vorgenommen, dass er ZIP-Dateien gleich öffnen soll? Ist mir mal aus Versehen passiert. Ansonsten poste mal den Link, dann würde ich's mal probieren.

Gruß,
Melanie


----------



## Uffi (20. Dezember 2003)

ne sorry ist eine Home Home-Page.

ne ich kann zip dateien downloaden im netz (z.B. Diablo.de)
aber hier auf meine neicht


----------



## Sven Mintel (20. Dezember 2003)

Wie... die Seite ist zuhause auf der Pladde?

Dann läuft dein Browser im file-Protokoll.... da lädt er idR nix herunter, was er nicht öffnen kann, weil er es ja auf der Platte hat.

Wenn du dir zuHause nen Webserver installierst, läuft er im http-Protokoll, und du kannst dir das ZIP herunterladen(wozu auch immer  )


----------



## michi_pc (26. Dezember 2003)

Ähm.. 

<td><center><a href="..\Dateien\Dateien.zip"><img src="..\Bilder\Hochdrim.gif" width="50" height="50" border="0"></a></center></td>

kann es daran liegen, das vor href="..\ liegt? Soweit ich weiß, darf sowas nicht vor einem Link stehen, oder doch?


----------



## Nino (26. Dezember 2003)

@michi_pc
Das darf da schon stehen.
Das bedeutet nur ein Ordner nach oben


----------

